# How dodgy are you???



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

http://www.thesite.org/magazine/dodgy.html

I bet there isn't anyone here who doesn't get sentenced & fined! ;D 

_Scoundrel 
More than a bit naughty - you're heading for a spot of bother at this rate - that is if you're not already inside. You don't have to be perfect, but if no one says you're a bad person, they're wrong. You are.

Based on your answers, we have calculated the maximum penalty for your crimes*:

Years in prison: 97 Potential fine: Â£7000 _


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

_Ello, ello, elloâ€¦ what 'ave we 'ere thenâ€¦? You're living close to the edge and it's only a matter of time before you're collared by the Old Bill. You may have fallen on your feet so far, but it won't last forever. Have you ever thought about a more rewarding pastime? (Emotionally that isâ€¦)

Based on your answers, we have calculated the maximum penalty for your crimes*:

Years in prison: 87 Potential fine: Â£7000

_


----------



## donny (Sep 5, 2003)

Must be a few flaws with this site ;D

122 years...Â£9500 fine and possibledeath sentence


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

_Dubious 
Bet you didn't think you'd be on the wrong side of the law when you started this quiz? Thought you were sweet and innocent? Well maybe you should swot up on the law. Otherwise you never know when you might get a knock on the doorâ€¦

Based on your answers, we have calculated the maximum penalty for your crimes*:

Years in prison: 73 Potential fine: Â£5000_

You bunch of hardened criminals, don't think I want to mix with you lot anymore Â ;D


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Sa|nt by name & nature - 13 years & Â£7000 fine


----------



## Justhe1 (Jul 2, 2002)

Scoundrel 
More than a bit naughty - you're heading for a spot of bother at this rate - that is if you're not already inside. You don't have to be perfect, but if no one says you're a bad person, they're wrong. You are.

Based on your answers, we have calculated the maximum penalty for your crimes*:

Years in prison: 38 Potential fine: Â£9500 Plus a possibility of the death penalty!


----------



## donny (Sep 5, 2003)

I recon that there must be some porkies being told Im an honest law abiding bloke but Im faced with the death penelty


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

It said that it used to be illegal to have anal sex in the UK...but it is not any longer!!

So boys and girls...have fun tonight! ;D


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Ello, ello, elloâ€¦ what 'ave we 'ere thenâ€¦? You're living close to the edge and it's only a matter of time before you're collared by the Old Bill. You may have fallen on your feet so far, but it won't last forever. Have you ever thought about a more rewarding pastime? (Emotionally that isâ€¦)

Based on your answers, we have calculated the maximum penalty for your crimes*:

Years in prison: 16 Potential fine: Â£7000

Looks like I'm quite a good boy relatively! JampoTT better watch out though, its legal to shoot Welsh people with a Bow & Arrow in Chester except on SUndays!


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

_Angel 
Hmmâ€¦ it seems you really are almost too good to be true. Most people don't even know most of those things are illegal - you must have an excellent knowledge of the law to be that perfect. Or maybe you're a policemanâ€¦

Based on your answers, we have calculated the maximum penalty for your crimes*:

Years in prison: 0 Potential fine: 0
_

Luckily they didn't ask about the seventeen people buried under the house and my string of false identities and ficticious companies!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> _Angel
> Hmmâ€¦ it seems you really are almost too good to be true. Most people don't even know most of those things are illegal - you must have an excellent knowledge of the law to be that perfect. Or maybe you're a policemanâ€¦
> 
> Based on your answers, we have calculated the maximum penalty for your crimes*:
> ...


Apparently you are a good liar and you fooled the questionnaire then too! ;D


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

> Apparently you are a good liar and you fooled the questionnaire then too! ;D


Notice the way anal sex was part of the questionnaire Vlastan?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Sure I did...just read a previous comment I made in this thread ;D


----------



## bash-the-monkey (Jun 5, 2002)

Downright Nasty: 
You're not just a law breaker, you're a pretty evil personâ€¦ Some of those things you have done are gonna put you on a one way escalator going down when your time is up. Give up hope of changing, you're a lost cause!

Based on your answers, we have calculated the maximum penalty for your crimes*:

Years in prison: 132 Potential fine: Â£9500 Plus a possibility of the death penalty!

oops!

bash
www.bashthemonkey.com


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

Somehow I got Â£0 fine & 0 years in prison, even though I definitely answered some of the questions negatively.

Oh, well where do I get my wings...


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

> Sure I did...just read a previous comment I made in this thread Â ;D


 Ah yes - didn't think you'd miss that one!


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Scoundrel 
More than a bit naughty - you're heading for a spot of bother at this rate - that is if you're not already inside. You don't have to be perfect, but if no one says you're a bad person, they're wrong. You are.

Based on your answers, we have calculated the maximum penalty for your crimes*:

Years in prison: 107 Potential fine: Â£7000 Plus a possibility of the death penalty!


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Must be a load of shoplifting wanking dope smugglers on the forum then ....


----------



## ir_fuel (Jan 10, 2003)

Years in prison: 5 Potential fine: Â£0

;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

The more years in prison you spend the more your are going to be raped!! LOL...who is going to be my girlfriend then? ;D ;D


----------



## gunner (May 18, 2002)

???Crooked 
Ello, ello, elloâ€¦ what 'ave we 'ere thenâ€¦? You're living close to the edge and it's only a matter of time before you're collared by the Old Bill. You may have fallen on your feet so far, but it won't last forever. Have you ever thought about a more rewarding pastime? (Emotionally that isâ€¦)

Based on your answers, we have calculated the maximum penalty for your crimes*:

Years in prison: 80 Potential fine: Â£5000 Plus a possibility of the death penalty!

??? ??? ??? and I thought Iwas a reformed character : :


----------



## pumaro (Apr 17, 2003)

Criminal 
How much time are you allowed on the internet when you're behind bars? With those answers that is the only place you can beâ€¦ You're a bad piece of work who must be doing some time at Her Majesty's pleasure. Either that or you're some kind of Harry Houdini when it comes to paying your debt to society.

Based on your answers, we have calculated the maximum penalty for your crimes*:

Years in prison: 132 Potential fine: Â£9500 Plus a possibility of the death penalty


----------



## bash-the-monkey (Jun 5, 2002)

Speaking of prison - the only good time to get diarrhoea is when your cell mate makes his move

Bash ;D
www.bashthemonkey.com


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

> Must be a load of shoplifting wanking dope smugglers on the forum then ....


And your point is? ;D ;D


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Practically a saint compared with you lot!

Dodgy 
Alright geezer! Fancy yourself as a bit tasty? It may be against the law, but what they don't know won't hurt 'em eh? We know your heart's in the right placeâ€¦ but watch out or that place may be a 3 to 5 stretch in Pentonville with 'Mad' Frank, Harry the Horse and 'Wristy' Rich Richardson.

Based on your answers, we have calculated the maximum penalty for your crimes*:

Years in prison: 23.5 Potential fine: Â£4500


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Scoundrel 
More than a bit naughty - you're heading for a spot of bother at this rate - that is if you're not already inside. You don't have to be perfect, but if no one says you're a bad person, they're wrong. You are.

Based on your answers, we have calculated the maximum penalty for your crimes*:

Years in prison: 98 Potential fine: Â£9500


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Criminal 
How much time are you allowed on the internet when you're behind bars? With those answers that is the only place you can beâ€¦ You're a bad piece of work who must be doing some time at Her Majesty's pleasure. Either that or you're some kind of Harry Houdini when it comes to paying your debt to society.

Based on your answers, we have calculated the maximum penalty for your crimes*:

Years in prison: 126 Potential fine: Â£7000 Plus a possibility of the death penalty!


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Scoundrel 
More than a bit naughty - you're heading for a spot of bother at this rate - that is if you're not already inside. You don't have to be perfect, but if no one says you're a bad person, they're wrong. You are.

Based on your answers, we have calculated the maximum penalty for your crimes*:

Years in prison: 97 Potential fine: Â£7000 Plus a possibility of the death penalty!


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Judging by alot of the scores, most of you are either fucking blind 8) or stupid . 

Only answer capable of a possible death penalty is putting a stamp on upside down. Its a dead giveaway which way round a stamp goes, crown up, neck down  ;D


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Not me! : ;D


----------

